# Free Guy



## Veho (Dec 7, 2019)

They Live meets, I dunno, Wreck-it Ralph? Tron? 13th floor? The Matrix? _The Emoji Movie?_ Anyway: 

​


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 7, 2019)

Veho said:


> They Live meets, I dunno, Wreck-it Ralph? Tron? 13th floor? The Matrix? _The Emoji Movie?_ Anyway:
> 
> ​



The title of the thread is totally misleading I thought you were giving a guy away for free. I need a guy to do all the chores round my house as I cant be arsed. Dont have any other need for a guy though . Anyhoo film looks quite good.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 7, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The title of the thread is totally misleading I thought you were giving a guy away for free. I need a guy to do all the chores round my house as I cant be arsed. Dont have any other need for a guy though . Anyhoo film looks quite good.


I’d come to help you. I’m also tall, so I can kill that spider in the corner for you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2019)

That was veering dangerously close to being as awful as that CSI Miami episode "Urban Hellraisers", though managed to dodge it a bit.

Anyway looks like we will have to have a debate about the worst deadpool sequel.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 8, 2019)

look ok as a brain off movie


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2020)

New trailer up, gives more details on the plot. 

​ 

Okay.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2021)

Seems to be out and actually getting something like positive reviews. Bit of a shocker there. Anyone gone to see it yet?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 16, 2021)

that last line. "Enjoy your lifetime of virginity"

Oh Hell No!

guess I won't be watching that movie. lol


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 17, 2021)

Cinemas used to be one of my favourite things but after the last year I really can't be bothered anymore, so I'll wait till it's available to watch at home.


----------

